# Graphics Contest #42 - The Beautiful Arianwen



## marie73

Arianwen









Graphic Contest rules 

Blending or any other graphics tricks are allowed. 

"Arianwen" must remain the focus of the graphic. 

The picture must not exceed 450x600 in pixel size (easier for everyone to see and will not stretch people's browsers). 

Use either jpg or gif format so they all show when linked. 

When submitting, please use your catforum photo gallery. Then there are no issues if your host goes down for a little while during the voting period. If they're all in the same gallery, then they'll all show up, or they all won't. 

*Submissions will be accepted until September 1, 2007. *

Up to 15 entries will be taken, so if 15 are received before the ending time then the voting will start early. 

One submission per user. 

The winner of the competition picks the subject (and theme if they want one) for the next competition. 

Users may not win two competitions in a row - they may enter the next competition for practice, but the entry will not be included in the voting. 

Competitions are open to entrants of all ages and abilities. 

Entrants will not solicit votes under any circumstances. Encouraging members to join the forum in order to vote for a particular entry will be considered cheating and in such instances the entry will be disqualified. 

Users and entrants should remain respectful of their own and other entries at all times.

*Theme:* 

*Gunterkat lost his beloved Sam several years ago, and it has taken a long time for the right cat to come along and capture his heart.*

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## gunterkat

Awww, Thank you, Marie!  :worship


----------



## Leazie

Aww, what a wonderful idea. Gunterkat, do you have a photo of Sam that you are willing to share?


----------



## Leazie

Gunterkat, Sam was lovely.


----------



## Jeanie

Leazie, I'm sorry; I should have moved your remarks too.  There is a thread in the Rainbow Bridge about Sam, if you want to post there.


Arianwen is a beautiful cat! I hope we get lots of entries!


----------



## Megan1216

Excellent choice, Marie!  Arianwen is stunning.  I got a few ideas for this entry.


----------



## marie73

This isn't for the contest, but this is how I feel in my heart about Arianwen:


----------



## Leazie

Marie, that was the greatest :luv


----------



## marie73

Aww, thanks, Leazie.


----------



## Jeanie

I think you're probably right, Marie. Sam was special. :angel


----------



## gunterkat

My eyes well up when I read that caption. Thank you, Marie!
:catrun


----------



## marie73

My pleasure, Gunterkat. :kittyturn


----------



## Megan1216

After a few days, I finally got it right!  

Gunterkat, Specially For You:









Marie, that was beautiful!


----------



## marie73

Oh, Megan, that's lovely.


----------



## Megan1216

Thank you, Marie.  The picture he posted of Sam in "Over The Rainbow Bridge" was PERFECT for me to use. Just the right size so I could put it on the Mood. 

It made me a little sad when I finished it.


----------



## Gypsy Girl

That's so sweet, Megan. I love the moon.


----------



## marie73

That's beautiful, Kate, what a purrfect quote. :heart


----------



## gunterkat

That's beautiful, Megan. Thank you! 
I like the way Sam is looking down from the moon. I think he was looking out for both Arianwen and me.
You both did a Great job! Very touching
:catrun


----------



## Jeanie

Both are so lovely, and the text is so touching. Great job, both of you!


----------



## Megan1216

Thank you Gypsy Girl, and Jeanie.  GG, that's beautiful!  



gunterkat said:


> That's beautiful, Megan. Thank you!
> I like the way Sam is looking down from the moon. I think he was looking out for both Arianwen and me.
> You both did a Great job! Very touching
> :catrun


 Thank you, and you're very welcome. That was the purpose, to show he's looking out for you, and he sent you a Blessing: Arianwen.


----------



## Megan1216

I hope we get some more Entries, soon!  I hope Des's planning on entering!


----------



## DesnBaby

For gunterkat. I hope you like it :wink: :


----------



## marie73

Wow, Des - that's wonderful!


----------



## DesnBaby

Thanks Marie


----------



## gunterkat

Thank you, Des! That's so nice, I'm at a loss for words!  
:catrun


----------



## Megan1216

Very nice, Des!


----------



## dmcwlvssr

*Beautiful*


----------



## DesnBaby

You're welcome gunterkat, thanks Megan and dmcwlvssr (don't know if that was directed at me or not)


----------



## Megan1216

You're welcome Des.


----------



## Megan1216

C'mon, we need some more entries!  But then again, this is gonna be a tough one (as usual), as Des and GG did EXCELLENT jobs!


----------



## DesnBaby

Thanks Megan :wink:


----------



## felis

Been a while since I was on the forum but I just can't stay away from all of these beautiful furballs.

Anyways, heres' my graphic of beautiful Arianwen...


----------



## Leazie

Wow, the entries are just so special. You all are so talented!!!


----------



## marie73

How enchanting! That's lovely!


----------



## Jeanie

Enchanting is a great description; I can't think of one more appropriate!  

It's great to see you, Felis!


----------



## Megan1216

That's very pretty, Felis!


----------



## doodlebug

** My apologies to Mr. Schweitzer as I edited his quote a bit to make it cat appropriate. It actually reads "Sometimes our light goes out but is blown into flame by another *human being*. Each of us owes deepest thanks to those who have rekindled this light."


----------



## marie73

Wow, Lisa, that takes my breath away. 

What beautiful entries from everyone.


----------



## Jeanie

That's so lovely, and Dr. Schweitzer was one of the greatest humanitarians, if not _the_ greatest, of the 20th. Century. Beautiful!

edit/typo


----------



## doodlebug

Thanks Ladies, I really enjoyed working on this one.


----------



## Megan1216

Very astonishing, Lisa!


----------



## felis

Wow, I love your graphic Lisa!


----------



## doodlebug

Thanks Megan and Felis...yours are very awesome too!


----------



## Megan1216

Thank you Lisa!


----------



## horseplaypen

Well, it looks like I am 3 or 4 hours past the deadline, but a little bird messaged me a few days ago trying to solicit entries :wink: and after hearing about Sam and Arianwen's story I wanted to try and make something pretty for Gunterkat... so... even if it's too late to get counted, here's my effort of Arianwen.










I'm sorry it's been so long since I've been on the forum... it wasn't purposely, just got busy over the summer with work, and now school is starting up again so I don't know if I'll be here any more frequently! But I always have fun with the graphics threads, it's really one of the only outlets I have for any creativity, so maybe I'll try to come more often to participate.

Hope everyone is doing well!

edit: the lyric, of course, is from sting.


----------



## marie73

It's absolutely lovely, Victoria - and it's only 9 p.m. here, so you're well within the time limit!


----------



## gunterkat

Thank You All, so much! You know, it's not too often that I cry tears of joy, but you all have overwhelmed me! Words just don't express...
:catrun


----------



## doodlebug

I believe the deadline has passed, so I'll lock this thread so Marie can put the voting thread together.


----------

